# Birmingham, U.K



## douginamherst (Apr 30, 2004)

I will be in Birmingham, U.K on business in late May. Is there anything of interest I should see/do while I am there?

Thanks,


----------



## juniper (Aug 20, 2006)

Clotheswise: Crockett and Jones on Corporation Street, Gieves and Hawkes in the Mailbox.

Go to a concert at the (modern, acoustically very impressive) symphony hall.

See the canals ("more miles of canals than venice", as the tourist guides disingenously but truthfully put it).

The art gallery has lots of pre-raphaelite stuff, if that's your thing.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

juniper said:


> See the canals ("more miles of canals than venice", as the tourist guides disingenously but truthfully put it).
> .


I always enjoy Venice comparisons. Newcastle once called itself 'Venice of the North' which presumably meant Venice was the 'Newcastle of the South'. Maybe the Serenissima should boast of having 'almost as many miles of canal as Birmingham'!


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

*things to do in Birmingham*

investigate the Cadbury's chocolate factory in Bournville.

Visit the Balti Triangle..an area bounded by 3 streets containing zillions of Asian restaurants..(dress down)

Visit Selfridges in the Bullring shopping centre

er...........


----------



## johnquick (Apr 23, 2007)

Birmingham is not the most pleasing of places but business is business......

it is well worth a visit to shakesphere country stratford-upon-avon about 30 miles away well worth the day out or even overnight stay if possible.


----------

